# XML



## Gast (5. Mrz 2008)

ich schreibe mit 


```
XMLEvent header = eventFactory.createStartDocument();  
 writer.add(header);
```

meinen XML- Datei- Header, in der XML- Datei steht dann folgendes:


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
```

Ich möchte aber folgendes in der Datei stehen haben:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
```

wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## ARadauer (5. Mrz 2008)

wie erstellst du den writer?

so?

```
createXMLEventWriter(OutputStream stream)
```

du kannst auch ein encoding mitgeben

```
createXMLEventWriter(OutputStream stream, String encoding)
```

http://java.sun.com/javaee/5/docs/api/javax/xml/stream/XMLOutputFactory.html

-nicht getestet


----------



## Guest (5. Mrz 2008)

Das hab ich schon mal gehabt nur leider funktioniert das nicht:


```
private String encoding = "ISO-8859-1";
...
XMLEventWriter writer = outputFactory.createXMLEventWriter(new FileOutputStream(pathFile), encoding);
```

Es wird immer noch <?xml version="1.0"?> in die XML- Datei geschrieben,

Weiß da jemand eine Rat?


----------

